# Bank of America AGR card



## Dan O (Jun 22, 2022)

I am a bit exasperated at B of A. Once again they have cancelled my card and will reissue a new one. This time there was a posting from Walmart.com for about $150 that they questions (properly). I am not sure how the dates and other number could match as I have all the cards and none have left my possession. It's irritating because I have several monthly bills that are paid on this card. I have split those up among a few other cards so if it happens again, I won't have to redo so many auto payment inputs. 

I am glad that they caught the fraud but I wonder about their system. About every 6 months they question one of my charges and frequently it has been a recurring one for the same or almost same amount every month. They didn't question the $600 bill I incurred at a local Mexican restaurant when I paid for a large party. After my wife's purse was stolen and charges were made at our local Walmart (and they did allow those to go through for $900ish and $300ish, they sent new cards. About a month later I got a text and email saying that I had changed my address. Nope, same place 30 or more years. So I called them and they changed it back. But somehow they changed it when the person w/ the prior stolen card called in, even though the card number was no longer any good. Sheesh. I like getting the AGR points but I am not crazy about their systems/service.


----------



## Amtrakfflyer (Jun 22, 2022)

Walmart electronic department always seems to cause problems for me. The few times I’ve bought anything in the back of the store, TV, cell phone, laptop each and every time Capital one or BA has initially declined the charge and sent me a fraud alert text. Maybe it’s because I don’t frequent Walmart but it’s always been a pain having to call the issuer or pay with another card. Its got to be a frustrating cat and mouse game for the IT/fraud departments to stay one step ahead of the bad guys.


----------



## bratkinson (Jun 22, 2022)

At last BofA has stopped sending me to the 'fraud department' every time I tried to purchase Amtrak tickets on the Amtrak site! I spent more than a year of having to call to get my ticket purchases approved! 

Like Amtrakfflyer, BofA seems to have a problem when I take something back to a big box store...in this case, Best Buy this past March. I returned a TV the day after I got it as it didn't have blue tooth on it despite the advertising. They gave me a refund to the BofA card. When I went to pay for a different TV, it was declined. I tried my 2nd Amtrak BofA card, and it, too, was declined. They each had more than $5000 available credit on them! Only after I had to walk out without the TV did I get a fraud alert text from BofA...for the 2nd card! I replied it was me and then bought the TV with the 2nd card. The alert for the 1st card arrived after I bought it with the 2nd!

Given the likelihood of a change of credit card companies for Amtrak, I, for one, will welcome the opportunity to cancel the BofA cards.


----------



## daybeers (Jun 22, 2022)

Thankfully I've never had an issue with the card. However...


bratkinson said:


> Given the likelihood of a change of credit card companies for Amtrak, I, for one, will welcome the opportunity to cancel the BofA cards.


I totally agree. Would be nice to know when that will happen and which company it'll be changed to! Too much to ask I guess.


----------



## D E K E R (Jun 22, 2022)

Announcement is expected later this summer and the B of A partnership officially ends in September.


----------



## jis (Jun 27, 2022)

Something odd going on at BofA. They apparently wiped out my credentials forcing re-etabslishment of identity and creds for access to the BofA site. It was almost as if I was getting a new login for my credit card. To me this suggests they may have had some leakage of credentials that they are trying to plug with a hammer.


----------



## StanJazz (Jun 27, 2022)

jis said:


> Something odd going on at BofA. They apparently wiped out my credentials forcing re-etabslishment of identity and creds for access to the BofA site. It was almost as if I was getting a new login for my credit card. To me this suggests they may have had some leakage of credentials that they are trying to plug with a hammer.


My login works fine. No changes.


----------



## pennyk (Jun 27, 2022)

jis said:


> Something odd going on at BofA. They apparently wiped out my credentials forcing re-etabslishment of identity and creds for access to the BofA site. It was almost as if I was getting a new login for my credit card. To me this suggests they may have had some leakage of credentials that they are trying to plug with a hammer.


mine is OK


----------



## TinCan782 (Jun 27, 2022)

Mine works fine...both the BofA app and the regular website. No problems logging into my account.


----------



## jis (Jun 27, 2022)

Now I have no problem either after what amounted to re-registering!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 27, 2022)

TinCan782 said:


> Mine works fine...both the BofA app and the regular website. No problems logging into my account.


DITTO.


----------



## west point (Jun 27, 2022)

Do not have many large charges. However if I do I always call cr cards first. Also tell all cards that I am going to carry I am going to Fl duing such and such times first.


----------



## dlagrua (Aug 1, 2022)

Just had an experience with B of A that my password was no longer valid. Changed it and all is fine. If I may add; it looks as though B of A is going to a cash back system of their own with rotating retailers offering up to a 10% rebate on purchases. We still do not know who will pick up the AGR program but hope that it will be a large bank that is convenient to all of us.


----------



## joelkfla (Aug 1, 2022)

dlagrua said:


> Just had an experience with B of A that my password was no longer valid. Changed it and all is fine. If I may add; it looks as though B of A is going to a cash back system of their own with rotating retailers offering up to a 10% rebate on purchases. We still do not know who will pick up the AGR program but hope that it will be a large bank that is convenient to all of us.


BoA, like other card issuers, has offered limited-time extra cash-back offers on specific retailers for some time; it is nothing new. Before making a major purchase, I check all of my credit cards' websites to see if any has an outstanding offer.


----------



## joelkfla (Aug 15, 2022)

Just spent about 3 hours trying to book a trip on my AGR Master Card.

Amtrak's website kept coming back saying "The card was declined.'  That's all, no additional info. A few times I got a popup from MC to enter a code messaged to my cell phone, which I did, to no avail. The rest of the times, it simply said "The cards was declined."

Last time this happened, a popup gave me a number to call which went directly to BofA Fraud. No such luck this time. I waited about 30 minutes on hold to get a customer service rep, who transferred me to Fraud after about 5 minutes. Then I waited another 25 minutes on hold for Fraud to answer. The Fraud rep futzed around for another 45 minutes, then told me it was fixed, but he couldn't wait around to see if it worked (which the rep did do the last time.) But he said not to worry, he gave me a web address where I could "authorize it myself" -- NOT; it was for something else entirely. So of course, it was declined again on 3 more tries.

Finally, I decided to call the AGR number to see if they could get it to work. After waiting on hold another 35 minutes -- easy peasy, no problem, worked for her on the first try.

This must be another great feature of the Amtrak website, designed to give the phone reps something to do so they don't get bored waiting around for calls.

The moral: If your credit card doesn't work on the website, don't bother trying to call B of A, just call Guest Rewards and wait in line.


----------

